# Speedtouch usb

## pippo

is the alcatel speedtouch usb supported by gentoo?

i'd like to know it before istalling 

thanks

----------

## klieber

If it's supported in linux, then it should be supported in gentoo.  

--kurt

----------

## pippo

i mean the driver

----------

## klieber

Gentoo uses all the same stuff that most other linux distros use.  It just wraps it up in a pretty portage system.  

For applications, there may not be ebuilds for all apps, but if you simply need a kernel driver, then if it's supported in linux, it's supported in gentoo

--kurt

----------

## meth0d

i've been trying to find this out for a few days now......the alcatel is not supported in linux distro's apart from mandrake and they managed to screw it up for the 8.2 release..but its the only distro i managed to get the alcatel working in...

if someone knows for sure...plz let us know

----------

## klieber

http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/

Which, BTW, was returned as the first result after searching google

--kurt

----------

## meth0d

and as i said in the hardware forum....this is kind of an oldish howto and how exactly if the method worked for gentoo would we manage to set all the files up for the d/l of packages

i have had no luck using this howto before with other distro's so i dont know how to go about using it for gentoo

what we need is someone who has managed to set it all up to give us the proper steps for use in gentoo

----------

## klieber

 *meth0d wrote:*   

> what we need is someone who has managed to set it all up to give us the proper steps for use in gentoo

 

There may not be that person just yet.  However, you could be the first.  :Smile:   There are at least a few posts in these forums about people installing gentoo by chrooting from another, working linux install.  (here's one, there are others).  That method would work in this case as well.  If you had a working Mandrake installation, you could use that to get your modem working and chroot from there.

--kurt

----------

## meth0d

thx..i never saw that hehe

altho i need it in n00b terms lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## flanksteak

I got my speedtouch working with BT Openworld here in the UK. The instructions with version 1.1 of the drivers available at sourceforge work as described, except that the make install bit puts the 3 executables (modem_run and the pppoa stuff) in /usr/local/sbin, which is not part of the standard gentoo directory tree. Either add the path to your env variables, or (do what I did and) move them to a different location. 

You also won't have to worry about the n_hdlc patch as it's already in the gentoo-sources kernel, and with devfs you can also skip the MAKEDEV part. Otherwise the stuff works as is. Make sure you set your VPI and VCI values correctly, as I didn't at first and it took me forever to figure out what I was missing. If you're running windows you can verify them in the Alcatel diagnostics app.

Don't forget to emerge pppd, too.

----------

## klieber

I have no idea why I didn't move this to the hardware forum earlier, but I'm rectifying that mistake now.

--kurt

----------

